# Need quick help please



## Nathasa

Hi guyz. First of all I must say I really like this forum, turned out to be really helpful.

However, my situation is a bit different than the ones I saw posted here, So I'm wondering if anybody can help me get the information needed.
Also, sorry if you have a similar post, I just haven't got the time to see it. Paste a link if this is the case. Thx

Anyway, My story is as follows: I came to Egypt in late December (2009), and my tourist visa is going to expire in 16th of January 2010. I would like to prevent that from happening. I came here to visit my boyfriend and would like to stay with him, the problem is we can't find a way to extend my visa (I got it at the airport, upon arriving). So, basically, I'm looking for a job, the salary is not important, I have a flat worked out as well, so the question is, what are my options?

I used to be a leader of an NGO (non-governmental organization) which is focused on preventing AIDS with educating the youth, hosting seminars for the past 5 yrs, and managing it overall. So I'm good in working with people, familiar with human rights and youth policy. I also have good knowledge of English language, and did work in a coffee shop for a short period of time as a waitress. Hope this information helps to anyone who can give me any advice. I do hope to get an answer soon though.... Thx


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum.

It is easy to extend your tourist visa, but I am suprised at it running out already... are they not for a month?
If you are being told there is no way for you to extend it perhaps you should be questioning why you are being told that.
Maiden


----------



## Beatle

Nathasa said:


> Hi guyz. First of all I must say I really like this forum, turned out to be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, My story is as follows: I came to Egypt in late December (2009), and my tourist visa is going to expire in 16th of January 2010. I would like to prevent that from happening. I came here to visit my boyfriend and would like to stay with him, the problem is we can't find a way to extend my visa (I got it at the airport, upon arriving). So, basically, I'm looking for a job, the salary is not important, I have a flat worked out as well, so the question is, what are my options?


I guess you are asking whether anyone can help you with finding a job. But I agree with the point MS made i.e. I don't understand why you can't extend your visa. I don't know if the rules differ for Serbians but most nationalities can extend. The other thing I have been told is that if you overstay your tourist visa, the only implication is that you pay a fine when you leave the country - I personally don't like this option but the advice came from more than one of my lawyer friends. Have you been to the Mugamma to try and extend?

There are quite a few NGOs based in Cairo and if you aren't bothered about salary. you might be able to find work with one of them.


----------



## GM1

where do you live??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Overstaying of your tourist visa is just a fine as you leave the country.. it is 150LE.
You go to passport control they look at you and say tsk tsk and point you to a little office on the right hand side and you go there and pay your fine.
As westeners we are very lucky as we do not get stopped by the police for visa checks etc.

Maiden


----------



## Nathasa

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> It is easy to extend your tourist visa, but I am suprised at it running out already... are they not for a month?
> If you are being told there is no way for you to extend it perhaps you should be questioning why you are being told that.
> Maiden


Actually, yes, it was for one month, and I've been spending most of my time looking for work. I understand that extending my visa is easy, so I would kindly ask for directions, where, what, how. If I speak arabic this would be so much easier, but because I don't, I'm here.

So in short, my problems are only regarding how and where. Any help is appreciated, and if you have any links, directions or anything, post them please.... (I am in a bit of a hurry, since I have only one week remaining)


----------



## Nathasa

GM1 said:


> where do you live??


I live in Cairo, mohandseen.


----------



## Nathasa

Beatle said:


> I guess you are asking whether anyone can help you with finding a job. But I agree with the point MS made i.e. I don't understand why you can't extend your visa. I don't know if the rules differ for Serbians but most nationalities can extend. The other thing I have been told is that if you overstay your tourist visa, the only implication is that you pay a fine when you leave the country - I personally don't like this option but the advice came from more than one of my lawyer friends. Have you been to the Mugamma to try and extend?
> 
> There are quite a few NGOs based in Cairo and if you aren't bothered about salary. you might be able to find work with one of them.


Thanks for the information on Mugamma, I just need someone to give me a quick guide with paperwork needed, etc etc..

I'm also interested in the possibility of the employer granting me a visa, anybody knows about that possibility??


----------



## NZCowboy

Hi Nathasa,
Here is the gov't immigration site
????? ???????? - Entry Visas
and heres a friends blog on visiting "The Mogamma" she gives good instructions and relates her experinences.
Oldbag of Cairo: Oh! We're going to Mogamma....
Best of Luck
NZCowboy


----------



## Helen Ellis

Nathasa said:


> Thanks for the information on Mugamma, I just need someone to give me a quick guide with paperwork needed, etc etc..
> 
> I'm also interested in the possibility of the employer granting me a visa, anybody knows about that possibility??



You need a passport photo, a photocopy of the page with the entry visa on, the page with your personal details and photo and passport number on, and some money. For Brits it's under 100le. Go in the morning,before 11, ask for 1 year visa form, fill it in including your address and hand back with photocopies and money. Come back when they tell you, usually 1pm ish. If you want to leave the country you need a mulit entry visa, take more photocopies, another photo and about 60 le. This one only last 6 months so don't get it until you need it.
This is how it works in Hurghada, for Brits. You need to go to the passport office, they will tell you what you need. If you are late renewing it you pay a fine. 150 le for Brits. It should open at 8 or 8.30. best to go early. Hope this helps.


----------



## ArabRose

Didn't you say you are here to visit your boyfriend? Isn't he Egyptian or he is from Serbia as well? If he is Egyptian, he can speak Arabic and help you at the Mugamma. If he is a foreigner, he would have experience getting his visa extended at the Mugamma. If his company does it for him, he can ask the company local staff to help you with your visa. Just buy the person a dinner or simply be nice.


----------



## cairo

i advise your boy friend goes with u to Mogamaa 
Good Luck


----------



## topcat83

MaidenScotland said:


> Overstaying of your tourist visa is just a fine as you leave the country.. it is 150LE.
> You go to passport control they look at you and say tsk tsk and point you to a little office on the right hand side and you go there and pay your fine.
> As westeners we are very lucky as we do not get stopped by the police for visa checks etc.
> 
> Maiden


It's standard practice for many Westeners who work in the tourist trade. My son was a dive instructor in Na'ama Bay. Whenever the tourist police came round they all whipped off their dive shop shirts and put on plain tourist shirts. Worked every time....


----------



## Nathasa

NZCowboy said:


> Hi Nathasa,
> Here is the gov't immigration site
> ????? ???????? - Entry Visas
> and heres a friends blog on visiting "The Mogamma" she gives good instructions and relates her experinences.
> Oldbag of Cairo: Oh! We're going to Mogamma....
> Best of Luck
> NZCowboy


Hi NZCowboy, thanks for the links, they were more than helpful, especially the Oldbag of Cairo,.. It was much easier with your help!


----------



## MaidenScotland

ehab,
It is kind of you to offer to help out but my advice to Nathasa is not to meet men alone, her boyfriend is Egyptian and should be able to help her.


----------



## Nathasa

Helen Ellis said:


> You need a passport photo, a photocopy of the page with the entry visa on, the page with your personal details and photo and passport number on, and some money. For Brits it's under 100le. Go in the morning,before 11, ask for 1 year visa form, fill it in including your address and hand back with photocopies and money. Come back when they tell you, usually 1pm ish. If you want to leave the country you need a mulit entry visa, take more photocopies, another photo and about 60 le. This one only last 6 months so don't get it until you need it.
> This is how it works in Hurghada, for Brits. You need to go to the passport office, they will tell you what you need. If you are late renewing it you pay a fine. 150 le for Brits. It should open at 8 or 8.30. best to go early. Hope this helps.



Thanks, so we went there today in the morninig, about 9am, did everything, filled out the form.. and we weren't that lucky, they told us to come back for the visa in 10 days! They gave me back my passport, so it is ok. One way or another, I will miss my fligth on 16th, so we'll see what happens on the 23rd!


----------



## Nathasa

ehab_2021980 said:


> i have a solution for you.


Oh, well, thank you!...


----------



## Nathasa

Ofcourse we planed to go to Mugamma together. And we did.


----------



## Nathasa

As I have already said, we went to Mugamma on the 13th and they told me to come back in 10 days.. 
So, I have another question, if somebody knows something about it >
What's with the thing that I've heard few days ago,..- that when I go back to Mugamma, they will ask me to show them my bank account, so they can see how will I be able to live here for 6 months, 'cause I'll be permited to work with my tourist visa, as we all know that..
(I don't have a bank account)
Is that true?? Has anybody been asked about it at Mugamma?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nathasa said:


> As I have already said, we went to Mugamma on the 13th and they told me to come back in 10 days..
> So, I have another question, if somebody knows something about it >
> What's with the thing that I've heard few days ago,..- that when I go back to Mugamma, they will ask me to show them my bank account, so they can see how will I be able to live here for 6 months, 'cause I'll be permited to work with my tourist visa, as we all know that..
> (I don't have a bank account)
> Is that true?? Has anybody been asked about it at Mugamma?
> 
> Thanks



You are not permitted to work with a tourist visa! but many do.
Take with you reciepts to show that you have been spending, metro supermarket etc .


----------



## cutiepie

hi just wanted to clear up, you are not permitted to work with a residencey visa it will clearly say residency visa work not permitted, unless an employer does all the paper work to grant you a work visa which costs them over 1000le!most don't bother and hire workers on these visas.
western europeans get their visa issued on the day but other nationalities do not!even when they return after the 10days to get their visa it maybe just for 1 month, i've seen it happen to 4 of my friends (latvian,ukranian and russian) .
Another point again for western people a fine is the max you will get but you can also be deported for overstaying your visa. My friend(ukranian) was on a bus to Cairo from Sharm, police did an id check, found her visa was out of date, took her off the bus, she spent 2nights in a holding cell in police custody in Sharm(no proper food, not able to contact anyone!)before having to leave the country escorted by police onto the plane(she had to pay for the flight)!she was allowed to return as they did not stamp her passport as deported but insisted she left and come back in.I know this was probably an extreme case but its just a warning that it can happen!!


----------



## Nathasa

MaidenScotland said:


> You are not permitted to work with a tourist visa! but many do.
> Take with you reciepts to show that you have been spending, metro supermarket etc .


Yes, it is a tipping mistake, I wanted to say that I understand that I am NOT allowed to work with a tourist visa, thanks.


----------



## Nathasa

cutiepie said:


> hi just wanted to clear up, you are not permitted to work with a residencey visa it will clearly say residency visa work not permitted, unless an employer does all the paper work to grant you a work visa which costs them over 1000le!most don't bother and hire workers on these visas.
> western europeans get their visa issued on the day but other nationalities do not!even when they return after the 10days to get their visa it maybe just for 1 month, i've seen it happen to 4 of my friends (latvian,ukranian and russian) .
> Another point again for western people a fine is the max you will get but you can also be deported for overstaying your visa. My friend(ukranian) was on a bus to Cairo from Sharm, police did an id check, found her visa was out of date, took her off the bus, she spent 2nights in a holding cell in police custody in Sharm(no proper food, not able to contact anyone!)before having to leave the country escorted by police onto the plane(she had to pay for the flight)!she was allowed to return as they did not stamp her passport as deported but insisted she left and come back in.I know this was probably an extreme case but its just a warning that it can happen!!


Ooh, thank you very very much for these informations,..so, *do you remember dealing with those bank accounts I've heard about??*
And, your friends, they got just a month visa without any questions or explanations?


----------



## Nathasa

*Update*: I got my visa till April! I've asked for six months, but this will do aswell!
I went to Mugamma after 10 days, at 11 in the morning, and the lady (stand no.40) asked me to give her my passport and told me to come in 2 hours, so I did, and she just handled me my passport with a visa in it.
 I'm happy, so thank you all for your generous time with the answers, you helped me a lot!! 
It really means so much..


----------



## MensEtManus

MS: I wonder if these cockroaches have a special radar that snifs these conversations.....


(delete post as necessary)


----------

